# Lookee what I found.



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 28, 2015)

Lets see if you experts can figure it out. This will be fun.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 28, 2015)

I KNOW! I KNOW! A blue bicycle!!!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 28, 2015)

*Joe ... am going with Davis, Dayton Military .. 1918*


...... patric


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 28, 2015)

Winner winner!! Chicken dinner!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 28, 2015)

Did they use this frame for the Harley Davidson also?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 28, 2015)

That was fast IDing on this bike, probably  just beat the world record Hoofhearted!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 28, 2015)

*Full pic!*

Full shot


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 28, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Did they use this frame for the Harley Davidson also?




*Nice find, Joe !!  More fotos ..?  (Puh-leeze and tank-you... )*

....... patric


----------



## jkent (Nov 28, 2015)

I have a Davis Star chain ring like the one in the picture.
JKent


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm kinda diggin the Coke Slurpee and the Bardahl sign.


----------



## chitown (Nov 28, 2015)

Hold on now. The rear stay bridges look more like an Excelsior machine than anything.

Also, please note the junction point of the lower top bar and the head tube on Joe's bike vs the Davis illustrations. Close but not the same.

The chainring is also an Excelsior design.

Any serial #'s to share to help further ID?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey Marty!! Ill take you over there.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 28, 2015)

Lets see BB stampings,  highly unlikely Davis or military model.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 28, 2015)

*I tend to agree ... not a Davis .. or a Military-Model.

Was moved by that initial foto ..... 

Just after posting my fair share of fotos .... i failed
to hear a bell ring .......*


........ patric


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 28, 2015)

Thats why I love the CABE!


----------



## jkent (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## fordsnake (Nov 28, 2015)

The narrow opening of the top parallel bars look more like an Excelsior?


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 29, 2015)

fordsnake said:


> The narrow opening of the top parallel bars look more like an Excelsior?






*Good to see you posting, again - Carlton.  You have been missed.

Initially, i got sucked-in to a Davis-connection for three reasons ...

>>>>>  The undertank bar is joined to the seatmast 
by way of a flush-fit ... no trumpet-mouth join ... 
no sleeve-lug join.

>>>>>  The Davis, Dayton / H-D military model of 1918
follows this build pattern.

>>>>>  In addition, both the Dayton military and the
H-D military were offered in three frame sizes.  If we look 
at the three sizes in relation to approximate head-tube 
lengths ... we find 3-inch .. 5-inch and 7-inch.

With a Dayton / H-D military .. the taller the head-tube .. 
the more space is afforded between the top bars.*


Still mystified regarding the Joe B. presentation ...

....... patric









 *<<<  The Initial Joe B. Presentation Foto*


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for all your knowledge.

I will take more detailed pics today.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 29, 2015)

*More pics*

pics of serial#


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 29, 2015)

I would love a history lesson on Excelsior Machine Co. I am not well versed on bikes this early. I do have utmost respect for them and the quality and tooling that went into making early bicycles. Thank you!


----------



## chitown (Nov 29, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I would love a history lesson on Excelsior Machine Co.




Excelsior was the first to do a double bar design but I don't think yours is one of those early ones. I think late teens to early twenties would be my guess. The saddle type being one of the keys in dating this machine. Stem and bars help date it as well as the flush joints vs the earlier lugged or trumpeted joints of earlier pre-mid teens years.

The stay bridges are pretty unique to Excelsior so I am pretty confident your machine is indeed an Excelsior.

Here's some history I dug up on the company:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?37232-Excelsior-bicycles


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice info!! Thank you for your hard work. Much appreciated!


----------

